

Ask HN:  how to build a tech community - tnt100

We have just launched our site with a lot of features: video, photo, deal, buzzmark, and automatic news update similar to Techmeme.  Our site is focused on tech community.  The question is: how to bring in the tech users to share news and post comments?<p>Our site is here:  http://www.buzzup.com
======
tokenadult
Screen out the troll posts and spam posts. So far Stack Overflow (and HN, for
that matter) seems to be doing a good job of that. That's where to devote your
management and technical expertise, methinks. It's easy to find lousy online
communities but rather hard to find good ones.

------
tnt100
yes, we have dedicated one editor to delete spams right away. We try to keep
the site clean like HN. I think that is the most important thing to attract
tech users.

